# Something different... Ford F-150 center console



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

I started this F-150 Crew Cab rear center console sub enclosure build the a while ago... Hang in there, this will all make sense when its finished.



.


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

I made several test panels to get the look I was after


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

At this point, the enclosure is about half way glued together. I set it together and tossed a 12" ring on the bottom to show where the sub will go.


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

Designed the plexi view window area and then adjusted... it happens


Picked up some paper thin acrylic




Now the part that pisses me off. I was using an MLCS template bit to cut this out and the bearing started having issues in one area, then exploded causing me to have to add filler... Still need to smooth it out. I'm not pumped, but it'll still come out nice.


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

As a past, present and probably future Ford pick up truck owner I know the need for a console and have one in my current '11 F250 CCLB - but trying to envision what you are doing without something verbal/drawing or even an idea of where you are going has left me wondering:surprise:

Isn't there under lift up seats storage? Behind the seat storage? How do you then access those areas?

But with that said, the work done looks very nice.


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

IC31 said:


> As a past, present and probably future Ford pick up truck owner I know the need for a console and have one in my current '11 F250 CCLB - but trying to envision what you are doing without something verbal/drawing or even an idea of where you are going has left me wondering:surprise:
> 
> Isn't there under lift up seats storage? Behind the seat storage? How do you then access those areas?
> 
> But with that said, the work done looks very nice.



The person that I am doing this for is a "audiophile" and was dead set on having a particular sub woofer in his vehicle. Unfortunately, that woofer would not fit in a traditional location (under or behind the seat). That is why I crafted this enclosure to mimic the the shape of the front console. In the end it will look about as stock as possible, within reason. 

His F-150 does not have under seat storage bins, but rather a mostly flat floor. Access those areas, he just needs to slide the sub to either the 60 or 40 side of the rear seat, or remove it completely. This was not a concern of his. 

It will be secured down, but can be quickly moved to allow access behind or below the seat. Along with the sub-woofer, there are several amps. Since the owner wants quick access to the amps, we elected to put them under the seat vs behind it. Since his amps did not match and he prefers things to look OEM, but with flare, we built the amp enclosure with a pressed grill for ventilation. We incorporated styling cues, such as the radius on the corners to match the seat and the embossed f-150 logo.

Much more to follow... Thanks for the comments/questions.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Awesome work Dave . There s no way there's going to be any standing waves in this sub box , wow!
That's an incredible amount of labour . More than I've tackled and I'm very impressed with your work


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Being a Dodge lover, that seems like a LOT of work for a Ford... 

Seriously, that's going to look real nice.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

thedavel said:


> The person that I am doing this for is a "audiophile" and was dead set on having a particular sub woofer in his vehicle. Unfortunately, that woofer would not fit in a traditional location (under or behind the seat). That is why I crafted this enclosure to mimic the the shape of the front console. In the end it will look about as stock as possible, within reason.
> 
> His F-150 does not have under seat storage bins, but rather a mostly flat floor. Access those areas, he just needs to slide the sub to either the 60 or 40 side of the rear seat, or remove it completely. This was not a concern of his.
> 
> ...


OK - now it makes more sense with what you are doing. :wink:


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Impressive work. I'm looking forward to seeing photos of the finished project.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicely done. I like it and I am a Chevy lover! :smile:


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

What sub is going in there? And do you have the amp picked out?


----------



## Sarge1400 (Apr 13, 2015)

Holy crap, that is veeeeerrrrryyyyy cool. Nice work.


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

so much router work. So creative. these pictures dont do it justice. Looks way more impressive in person. Lots to learn from this dave guy!


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Holy Cow. That's taking template building to a new level. Will you be able to post an audio clip when it's finished?

Bob


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Excellent job! congratulation.
Sid


----------



## Billy Hill (Apr 24, 2015)

I literally didn't know what you were doing until Post 4, Picture 2. It was like watching a mini-series, wondering what the ending would bring. My money was on a console kit you were making several sets of. Then when I saw that circle to be cut out I knew and smiled. 

What did you cover the F-150 lettering with to make it look molded?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Billy Hill said:


> I literally didn't know what you were doing until Post 4, Picture 2. It was like watching a mini-series, wondering what the ending would bring. My money was on a console kit you were making several sets of. Then when I saw that circle to be cut out I knew and smiled.
> 
> What did you cover the F-150 lettering with to make it look molded?


Not to speak for Dave , but in my friends shop he would cut out and glue foam letters then covered the box by glueing on vinyl with the help of a heat gun


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> What sub is going in there? And do you have the amp picked out?


He is using an SSA Icon 12. Not the sub I would choose, but it's built in the USA and he loves it.

He is using an Arc for his mids/tweets and a Sundown 1200.1 for the sub.



Web Shepherd said:


> Holy Cow. That's taking template building to a new level. Will you be able to post an audio clip when it's finished?
> 
> Bob


Will do Bob!



Billy Hill said:


> I literally didn't know what you were doing until Post 4, Picture 2. It was like watching a mini-series, wondering what the ending would bring. My money was on a console kit you were making several sets of. Then when I saw that circle to be cut out I knew and smiled.
> 
> What did you cover the F-150 lettering with to make it look molded?


It's just vinyl over all of it. There's probably 100 ways to emboss letters and designs. I sometimes use "fast foam", sometimes a layer of vinyl, sometimes 1/8" or 1/4" MDF, and sometimes a layer of sound deadener...

I use DAP WeldWood Landau Top and Trim or HHR spray contact adhesive. It's the best stuff for this application.



RainMan1 said:


> Not to speak for Dave , but in my friends shop he would cut out and glue foam letters then covered the box by glueing on vinyl with the help of a heat gun


I use a heat gun sometimes, but usually steam vinyl now to get it do wrap and do what I want it too... and the nice thing about "fast foam" is it is adhesive backed!!! So it eliminates a step!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Dave , you know I never even thought of steam . The problem with a heat gun is if your not extremely careful you can melt the vinyl . I can see where steam would be more forgiving


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

some nasty photos, but figured people might want to see some more...


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

time for some wire management.... still a rough draft, buy you'll get the picture soon enough






Copper was ugly, so I changed to aluminum


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

had to changes the customer provided screws out for something more substantial...


on to the special wiring bridge







That about wraps up the inside, I failed to document the acrylic LED mount that I made for the inside.


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

and now on the the exterior...




little CA glue pin hole repair trick...


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

Short of wrap :finger:

12vTools 1/64" CPR bit for perfect paint to vinyl gap!


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

On to wrapping this pig... some jokes about a transition method for seams here...

the real deal








Anyone see what I see?^^^^


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

The sub was in need of a repaint




Some LEDs


The sub area


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

David your light years ahead of anything I could build ! Thanks for sharing this , the Fishman's got nothing on you 

Hey isn't the Fishman's first name Dave?


----------



## RubenZ (Sep 7, 2015)

Sweet. You wouldn't happen to have any ideas for a 2006 Silverado HD Ext. Cab.


----------



## cnewb (Jul 14, 2009)

*YOU DAVEL YOU *



ABSOLUTELY AMAZING WORK !!!

You can come help me do a custom dash for my old 63 Plymouth.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I must say the way you built the inside you shouldn't have any issues with standing waves


----------



## RubenZ (Sep 7, 2015)

ya its really an impressive box.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

This thread's title of "something different" is completely underrated! I've never seen a speaker enclosure that awesome in my life! Makes the traditional carpet wrapped wedge shaped boxes look ridiculous in comparison. 

My only question is how did you even begin to calculate enclosure volume with all the irregular surfaces?


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the compliments, when I get settled from my travels, I'll give better responses. 

Here's how I calculated the volume of this enclosure. 

http://youtu.be/1yykDnsxkUU


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the compliments, when I get settled from my travels, I'll give better responses. 

Here's how I calculated the volume of this enclosure. 

http://youtu.be/1yykDnsxkUU


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the compliments, when I get settled from my travels, I'll give better responses. 

Here's how I calculated the volume of this enclosure. 

http://youtu.be/1yykDnsxkUU


----------



## thedavel (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the compliments, when I get settled from my travels, I'll give better responses. 

Here's how I calculated the volume of this enclosure. 

http://youtu.be/1yykDnsxkUU


----------

